# Reposting Croknit Mitred Baby Blanket - now in complete PDF



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I am reposting the pattern now I have found out how to do it properly. If you find mistakes in the pattern, or have suggestions for improving the pattern, please let me know. I hope you enjoy making this blanket, and I look forward to seeing pictures of the complete blanket. Terri


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for that pattern! It has two things that I love - mitred squares and using a double-ended hook!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing your hard work!
Vicki


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern I knit for charity in Australia and this looks good - you sure know how to help us when we are looking for something new to work with Regards Yamba


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I'll have to put that on my to do list.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Exquisite! Thank you so much.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Just put that one on my bucket list! It's very pretty!


----------



## Madaboutdogs (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks amazing. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I will certainly have to try it once my arm is better. Haven't done a lot of crochet but love the effect of it. Gill


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

I love that blanket. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

It is beautiful. Is Croknit similar to the Knook type of crochet?


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you! I've been on the lookout for something to make for my best friend's first grandbaby coming in March and this fits the bill! I love your pattern.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

All I get are the pictures of the afghan, No instructions as how to.???


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful. I can't wait to give it a try! Thank you so much for the pattern and the wonderful pictures. You went to a lot of trouble so I want you to know that you are very much appreciated.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I had already saved the pattern, page by page, so nice to have it all together. So glad you learned that as I was going to have to...
I love this blanket and I will post when I have it done. Baby shower in April and this will be quicker than the shawl I was contemplating and just as welcome I think. It is a boy so I think I will do 2 shades of blue.
Thanks again,
Sylvia


----------



## room207 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you, I really want to create a blanket as beautiful as yours.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> It is beautiful. Is Croknit similar to the Knook type of crochet?


Croknit comes under alot of other names, ie crochenit, double ended crochet etc. It is done using a long needle like a knitting needle but has a hook at both ends. The stitch used is similar to a Tunisian Crochet in how you do it, but using 2 different coloured yarns, one at each hook end. It looks like a double sided fabric with one colour prominent on one side and the second colour prominent on the opposite side. There are some lacy patterns, and some solid patterns, which makes it ideal and safe for babies (after the post where a baby caught its finger in a lacy blanket)
There is a link which shows you how to do the stitch, and you can also find it on U tube. http://www.crochenit.net
It is very interesting to do and you can make a wide variety of items with it. Regards Terri


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> All I get are the pictures of the afghan, No instructions as how to.???


Hi yorkie1, are you using one of the older ones? 
I reposted on 21st jan and it says "as a complete PDF file", but please pm me and I will send it via email if you have any other problems. Terri


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Madaboutdogs said:


> Looks amazing. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I will certainly have to try it once my arm is better. Haven't done a lot of crochet but love the effect of it. Gill


Hi Madaboutdogs, I broke my shoulder in September, and couldn't do alot of knitting or crochet, but perservered with short spurts until I managed to get up to a slow speed! I had to do a bit and put it down when my shouldered got tender. After a while you get to do more at a time. Good luck. I hope you have a go. Its always interesting to try new things. I hope your arm is better soon. Regards Terri.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks alot everybody for your comments, and kind words. I love what I do and enjoy sharing. I hope you enjoy making it. Terri


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Terri;
What do you mean, am I using one of the older ones?
Yes please send it to me via pm. Thanks Rosalie.
PS: I have always been able to open the pdf files, but couldn't get this one to open. ???


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You for clearing it up.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Terri, I meant for my message to be a PM to you. Don't know what I did wrong???


----------



## Madaboutdogs (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Terri thanks for your support. Hoping to start knitting again soon. Gill


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean - I have been thinking of trying double ended hook crocheting - have watched a couple of videos and find it very interesting - are you limited to what you can do or are there many patterns - years ago I purchased a kit and it contained a P and J Hook with a pattern book for Socks of course it has been packed away and finally found again - Cheers Kaye


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you I have the hook but no patterns so I am really pleased you posted this.


----------

